# Church for sale in Thetford, Norfolk



## matyb2k (Feb 23, 2012)

Had a look around the grounds of this derelict church in Thetford when i came across a for sale sign! 

http://www.abbotts.co.uk/buy/property/property-ref-40853


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2012)

That's St Marys the less at Thetford. Has two very large rottiies inside. Not recommended to try and enter!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2012)

I dont like rotties, 1] I cant run,2] I hate pain,3]I hate the sight of blood especially mine!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> I dont like rotties, 1] I cant run,2] I hate pain,3]I hate the sight of blood especially mine!



Moral of the story?..


----------



## lilli (Feb 23, 2012)

ooh if only it was a bit closer for the commute to work!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 23, 2012)

No moral to the story,after been bitten a couple of times they scare me shitless.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 23, 2012)

flyboys90 said:


> No moral to the story,after been bitten a couple of times they scare me shitless.



The moral to the story is... don't go into the church lol!!


----------



## Ellis (Mar 1, 2012)

properly better to book a viewing with the estate agents


----------



## matyb2k (Mar 4, 2012)

looked empty, doors were open but gates in front were locked. TBH wouldn't have risked it!


----------

